# Vasovagal syncope - fainting



## f_steve (22 Feb 2016)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone had insight into syncope (i.e. vasovagal fainting).

I started getting in shape a few years ago, and I briefly passed out once (back in 2013) after going for an early morning run. I didn't drink or eat anything for about 12 hours beforehand and had little sleep, so my doctor thought that was the cause. He performed an ECG on me and I subsequently performed a stress test - everything seemed okay. He just suggested I eat a little more salt in my diet and drink more fluids. I was never diagnosed with anything, but he said sometimes people are just more prone to passing out under certain circumstances, and I should work on strengthening my lower body (especially calves).

Since then I've continued to work out (about three times a week), and I'm in decent shape. I've been lightheaded another time after working out, but nothing severe that would give rise to concern (did not seek medical help afterwards - it went away after me laying down).

I'm thinking of joining the Navy Reserve, and I'm going to talk with a recruiter soon. I am a big believer in being fully honest (never mind the legal ramifications of lying!), so I do plan to disclose these events. Do you folks think this could cause any issues with recruitment?

I've never had asthma, and also have no known heart conditions. I've had hernia surgery (fully successful) and have flat feet (wear orthotics), but otherwise I'm in decent health.

Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## mariomike (22 Feb 2016)

f_steve said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone had insight into syncope (i.e. vasovagal fainting).



You may find this discussion of interest,

Considering joining reserves but I have some medical and ethics concerns  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/103033.0
"I am one of those people that will faint if I have to stand in one spot for too long. Vasovagal syncope or something."



			
				f_steve said:
			
		

> have flat feet (wear orthotics),



See also,

Flat Feet  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/446.100.html
5 pages.



			
				f_steve said:
			
		

> I've had hernia surgery (fully successful)



Hernia
http://army.ca/forums/threads/438.0

_As always,_ Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## Pusser (23 Feb 2016)

Keep in mind that you're not a doctor.  Don't diagnose yourself.  You have discussed this with a medical practitioner who has told you that it is unlikely to be a problem.  Passing out after not eating for 12 hours and exercising heavily is reflective of poor judgement and perhaps a lack of understanding of healthy fitness program.  It is not likely indicative of another, bigger problem, unless your doctor tells you otherwise.  If asked, I would simply tell the Recruiting Centre what you've said here, what your doctor told you and all the details that led up to the event.  I would also save the technical terms for the professionals.  Don't put a label on yourself.  There are other more qualified people willing to do that.


----------



## f_steve (24 Feb 2016)

Thanks for the input. I'm definitely not a physician and this isn't a frequent incident, so I'll see what the recruiter has to say.


----------

